# Burton hail



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought new burton hails this season. i dont know if i have not broken them in yet or what it is. I love the boots but i feel a lot of pressure on my ankles. Any advice?


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Happened to me too with my hails. I just did them up tight walked around in them for ages and it went away.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You could tighten the liner a little less or loosen up the laces in the ankle area.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

well i have been up a few times now and the ankle pain is starting to go away... i also noticed that i was lacing up a little to tight, and that helped as well. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dialpex (Feb 21, 2011)

I noticed that you posted that problem went away... But i just wanted to share that i also have the Hails and went through the same problem. Specially on my first day on them. All i did was get my liner a little more lose and the laces above the instep and everything was great. I really love these boots!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, that's why I've been suggesting people do the liner or laces or both looser than normal. 

I believe the reason why tightening them like you normally do causes pain is because the boot is softer overall. The softness is probably why you can feel the tighter laces more.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

at first i wore them super tight hoping theyd break in and itd go away but i still had the pain for a while so i just left the laces around the ankle pretty loose and the pain went away and it didnt effect the response or heal lift or anything.


----------

